# Piedmont Launching



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I am thinking of going to Piedmont Monday or Tuesday. The lake is about 2' below summer pool. I what point can you still launch at the marina.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I launched my 16.5ft deep v today. Kept my motor up and used trolling motor for a bit. I was 1.3ft at one point. No musky action, but a ton of whitebass, 2 eyes, and a catfish.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank You. I would imagine my the first of the week it will be too shallow because they are dumping it fast.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I went by the lake today and man it looked way down. Looks like winter pool level has been reached. And just to add Saltfork was the same way, the shallow end south off SR-22 was all bottom showing. That time of year !


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

2 trailers at Reynolds road this morning and about 30 road hunters .....


----------

